# sharks



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

I want to try and put a shark on the beach this summer! I will be fishing Carolina to Topsail beach. I have a big spinning reel with about 225 yards of 60 lb braid and a 12 ft ugly stick for casting baits. I tried to the castable shark rig from the bible section, but couldnt get the loops to stay with the weight and bait. I would appreciate any tips or ideas! Thanks


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

225 is way to low, you'll cast 100 of that. I recommended you get a slosh 30-50 or similar, maybe a Jibmaster or Squidder, and a Ugly Stick like yours but a casting model. Google Texas Shark fishing, and read the guide, the whole thing!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

if you really plan on going with only 225yds of 60lb line, you better have your drag pretty tight, a good leader, good swivels, good hooks, your rod close, and be damn sure of your knots. big spinning reels have big drag, and this can be done up to about a 6 footer, but not without getting almost spooled. And if you happen to get hit by the wrong (right) species, you're gonna lose $50 worth of line/rig in about 20 seconds.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Since the reel issue has already been mentioned, I'll address the leader. Here is how I make my casted rigs, starting at the mainline. Barrel swivel, approx 6' 400 mono, coastlock swivel, approx 4' of cable, hook. Crimp a loop in the end of the cable to be snapped into the coastlock, along with a spider weight. When you crimp the hook, make the loop bigger than normal. This is what will hang on the leg of the spider weight. The bait and weight are together until it hits the water, so no helicoptering, and you only have the mono section for the drop, which should be manageable.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

If you can manage, conventional reels are the way to go in my opinion. I've caught big sharks on spinners before, but having the smoother/stronger drag of a decent conventional is nice. I use a Shimano speedmaster. As far as bait goes, mullet, bluefish, pinfish, just make sure it has some decent size. I use 8/0 circle hooks with 100lb mono with a 1oz sliding sinker and crimps on either end. Good luck!


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

You would be better off with 500 yards of 10lb test and 15 ' of 60lb


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

EDMboarder said:


> You would be better off with 500 yards of 10lb test and 15 ' of 60lb


I disagree. If a big fish pulls 80% of your spool (400+yds in your example) because of the light drag setting that you have to use with light line, and then makes another run or continues to run, he may break off regardless of the drag setting due to the line friction in the water. Mono = more resistance, but more stretch. Braid = less resistance, but no stretch. With that amount of line out, even freespooling is taxing.

*Anything that gives the fish more power/advantage can only do one thing: take the power/advantage away from the fisherman.*

My $.02


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Live report from wb: 5-6' blacktips going airborne. Bloody ray chunks workin just fine.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

How do they know they're going airborne? It's been dark for almost 2 hours. 

I hope no one is spotlighting the water.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dudeondacouch said:


> How do they know they're going airborne? It's been dark for almost 2 hours.
> 
> I hope no one is spotlighting the water.


because i can see them under the moonlight...........


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

6ft blacktip aint rippin 225yrds of 60lb braid if u got some good drag.


120lber last night ran about..50yrds? i run 65lb braid on a saltiga 30surf heavy drag, no time for weak wrist playin em all night 


give it a try with wat ya got, see how it works, adjust from there.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

uncdub13 said:


> because i can see them under the moonlight...........


yeah... i was kidding. full moon in 5 days. 


how do you cut your ray? i've heard of people cutting circles out of the wings with pvc and a hammer, but i've never tried it.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> 6ft blacktip aint rippin 225yrds of 60lb braid if u got some good drag.


Exactly.

My concern is that it's not uncommon to hook one with a lot more power than that. Of course... sometimes there's no stopping them with regular tackle regardless, and at that point all you can do is hope your drag is strong enough to break the line at the terminal end before you end up with an empty reel. Speaking of which, this is going to be pretty unlikely with 60lb braid.

The rig I'll be using for shark next month is a conventional on an 11ft XH, spooled with 330yds of 65lb braid topped with 100yds of 110lb, 8ft 90lb coated steel leader with the last 18" doubled back on itself for a bite leader, and 10/0 octopus J.

Main point is... you can certainly win with what you got, but be prepared to lose if you hook up to the wrong fish. :fishing:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dudeondacouch said:


> yeah... i was kidding. full moon in 5 days.
> 
> 
> how do you cut your ray? i've heard of people cutting circles out of the wings with pvc and a hammer, but i've never tried it.


I like a good old-fashioned knife.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

you mean you don't use your laser vision?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Cutting circles out is for making scallops.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

dudeondacouch said:


> Exactly.
> 
> My concern is that it's not uncommon to hook one with a lot more power than that. Of course... sometimes there's no stopping them with regular tackle regardless, and at that point all you can do is hope your drag is strong enough to break the line at the terminal end before you end up with an empty reel. Speaking of which, this is going to be pretty unlikely with 60lb braid.
> 
> ...


lol, you gonna punch some round chunks of ray and put them on that superleader? Souinds like a winner.


Try some 400lb mono right to a 16.0 circle after u use that cable, ull see ur bites go up.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

jasonr said:


> Cutting circles out is for making scallops.


old wive's tale.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Try some 400lb mono right to a 16.0 circle after u use that cable, ull see ur bites go *up*.


yeah, up to a 350 pounder. you trying to get me pulled into the drink?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Too Busy said:


> old wive's tale.


So youve seen perfeclty round scallops? 

Not trying to say youre wrong but a buddy who owns a small buffet up here has been know to do it, and how is it a old wives tale if there are people on this very forum who do it?


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow thanks for all the replies i guess it is the time for sharks, heard of a few people getting bit around here last weekend! Jesse, I think i will give it a go with what i got with some leader/sinker adjustments! Its not the best reel in the world, but if i get a bite that would be a start and ill go from there. Thanks


----------



## ssstw1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Curious about releasing a shark 4 feet or greater - do you attempt to get the hook out, or just cut the hook / leader and not risk getting too close to the mouth? I am sure we hooked into a large shark last year but it quickly took line and snapped the gear - we were not geared for it at the time...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

dudeondacouch said:


> yeah, up to a 350 pounder. you trying to get me pulled into the drink?


meant ur 6' of leader for a castbait :beer::beer: zzzz im out.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

CarolinaNemo said:


> Since the reel issue has already been mentioned, I'll address the leader. Here is how I make my casted rigs, starting at the mainline. Barrel swivel, approx 6' 400 mono, coastlock swivel, approx 4' of cable, hook. Crimp a loop in the end of the cable to be snapped into the coastlock, along with a spider weight. When you crimp the hook, make the loop bigger than normal. This is what will hang on the leg of the spider weight. The bait and weight are together until it hits the water, so no helicoptering, and you only have the mono section for the drop, which should be manageable.


Sounds like youre talking about something like this


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

More or less. I have been wanting to try all mono like Jesse mentioned, though. May have to give it a shot next trip after yakked baits are out.


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

I like that rig Jasonr, that looks alot better than the one i was trying, and the sputnik weight is a good idea!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Ive never used one but I found it online while looking for casable shark rigs. 

I would really like to meet up with some of you NC guys on a sharking trip. Ive only gone out and targeted sharks a few times and only had luck once. Like to learn first hand from some of you guys so if you dont mind a new guy tagging along let me know


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

ssstw1 said:


> Curious about releasing a shark 4 feet or greater - do you attempt to get the hook out, or just cut the hook / leader and not risk getting too close to the mouth? I am sure we hooked into a large shark last year but it quickly took line and snapped the gear - we were not geared for it at the time...


Just buy yourself a dehooker. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchResults?hvarSearchString=dehooker&searchOption=products&storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&CMID=TOP_SEARCH_GO And if that won't get it the cut 'em lose


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> meant ur 6' of leader for a castbait :beer::beer: zzzz im out.


You left out he side of beef:beer:


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Smally said:


> Just buy yourself a dehooker. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/SearchResults?hvarSearchString=dehooker&searchOption=products&storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&CMID=TOP_SEARCH_GO And if that won't get it the cut 'em lose


X2, but I use the "S" shaped kind - http://www.leadertec.com/store/product.php?xProd=38&xSec=19 If it doesn't come out quick, cut off the barb with boltcutters and slide the hook out.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

jasonr said:


> So youve seen perfeclty round scallops?
> 
> Not trying to say youre wrong but a buddy who owns a small buffet up here has been know to do it, and how is it a old wives tale if there are people on this very forum who do it?


Yes I've seen and harvested nice plump ROUND scallops.

So your buddy who owns a buffet is intentionally misrepresenting the food he puts out. PM me the name of the place so I can avoid it :--|

The muscle fibers in scallops run vertically through the meat, skate, rays, whatever muscle fibers would run horizontally through a punched disk. Don't forget the fact that skate wings are the pectoral fins on a flat fis, so they are full of cartilage. So they would be very tough and rubbery.

It's amazing how many people "know somebody" who makes scallops from skates. 

I'm throwing the BS card.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Think what you want buddy. Everyone knows its just a poor mans scallop. Im not going to put his name out there either because he is a good family friend, just a shady business owner in my book. Like I said all you have to do is search on here and see that there are people who do it and they enjoy the taste.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Went this past weekend with a couple other sharking buddies and all 4 fish were caught on the 400 lb. mono. No fish on the cable. Ended up with 1 spinner, 1 blacktip, and 2 finetooth. All fish about 4 ft. Kind of a slow day.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Jesses right, monos where its at.... Toothy critters gots lil sensitive receptor nerves in their snout that dont take too well to metal.... drop to mono & watch your bites doubleopcorn: gettin crucial on em down there JL?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> Jesses right, monos where its at.... Toothy critters gots lil sensitive receptor nerves in their snout that dont take too well to metal.... drop to mono & watch your bites doubleopcorn: gettin crucial on em down there JL?


Yeah, been putting a bunch on the beach after work. On my way to PA to take care of some family business, but when I get back I'm gona grab a waterproof hd cam and should get some cool footage between the boat and beach.



J-Lo


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

They thicker than flies up here, just on the smaller end. 3-4ft tips, fun on trout rods & a free lined chunk. Tagged a 5ft scalloped hammer  I need a waterproof cam, coulda had insane footage today


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah I'm getting a waterproof hd this week. Not one small shark all summer , last one was my biggest and fattest so far, prrly 120lb and just a fat b!tch


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Yeah I'm getting a waterproof hd this week. Not one small shark all summer , last one was my biggest and fattest so far, prrly 120lb and just a fat b!tch


I been readin alot of your posts Jesse. Now that ya bragged about a cam I expect to see some pics


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I would of had pics this summer, but basically destroyed old cam, need waterproof for sure


----------

